# Need some tips on using a crimp die



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just picked up a Lee Crimping Die to use for my 223. I heard that it may result in better grouping. Any tips on using this tool? I glanced through the directions but haven't really tried using it yet. I have some already loaded up 223 rounds and I want to see if a crimp tightens my groups up any. Thanks.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

just fallow the directions with the die I have the same one in both 270 and 223 just turn the knob on the top and crimp away and keep tightening it until you get a good crimp compare it to your factory rounds for a comparison


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It may not work with every load but some will get better. I did get a better locking collar for mine. I am just pressing in a little. I am shooting some 75 match and 77gr SMK in my 5.56 chamber. I tried it and it does help with some loads. There is a sweet spot on the crimp for pressure. With the 75 and 77 it seems like it is very forgiving on how much crimp you need. I figured I would go light and let her buck. Some of the guys I shoot with crimp the heck out of them and they are happy.

I tried it with 55gr bullets and did not see any changes no matter how hard or light they were crimped. So I just crimp them to make me happy. I tried with pulled M-193 bullets and 55gr SP. They all shot at least MOA in my rifle sometimes better. The SP did feel better when crimped. I know feel is not quantifiable on paper but they did feel smoother not as harsh I guess.

My 69gr load did not benefit at all from crimping. Some groups were better and others were not. I want to call it a draw on the 69's. If you load at the range you may see a benefit with these. They seem to be really picky on the amount of crimp used at least in my rifle. I was never able to get a repeat with a die setting for accuracy. I have not read about any Service Rifle shooters who crimp their 69gr ammo. I am sure there has to be.

I tried on my 80gr bullets and heck I may as well shot them all into the dirt at 50 feet.

I have not tried any of this on a bolt gun.

That's not Chuck Norris doing push-ups -- that's Chuck Norris moving the Earth away from the path of a deadly asteroid.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Fallguy,
I use the FC die in all calibers I reload for: 22-250, 25-06, 30-06, and .44mag, though I don;t use it on every load. Some shoot better crimped, some shoot better heavily crimped, and some without a crimp. The only way to know is to load say 10 rounds the same, then crimp 5 and leave 5 alone.

The way it was explained to me made the most sense: the crimp helps to realign the neck and cartridge. It also cause a slight increase in pressure, but the biggest reason is the realignment or aligning of the neck and bullet with bore. I can;t vouch for that, except to say that crimping helps with most of my rounds. I DO NOT try to crimp so heavily that the brass "makes" it's own cannelured ring in the bullet.


----------

